# 2014 Dixie Jon Boat Anglers



## bsanders

Proposed schedule for the 2014 year

Feb 1   Varner
Feb 15 Black Shoals
March 1 Cedar Creek
March 15 Bear Creek
March 29 Stone Mtn
April 12 Black Shoals
April 26 Bear Creek
May 10 Stone Mtn
May 24 Ft Yargo
June 7 Varner
June 21 Bear Creek
Fish Off TBD

Memberships will be $35 per person and tourneys will be $50 per boat. Open club this year.........no membership cap this year!!


----------



## ja88red

Hope this schedule stays I will be able to fish this time


----------



## Steve78

All electric or allowing gas motors on gas lakes??


----------



## bsanders

No ruling on that just yet.


----------



## Steve78

Just my thought, electric only is pointless when half teams have Briggs


----------



## stephan812

Steve78 said:


> Just my thought, electric only is pointless when half teams have Briggs



Hey Steve. I'm new to the electric only tournaments so excuse my ignorance...when you say Briggs, do you mean people use generators?


----------



## Todd71673

He is talking about B&S Electric motor, I think they are 3-5 hp. Can't use generators or anything that runs with gas on the electric only lakes.


----------



## stephan812

Thanks Todd for the answer. I've been out to lake varner and I knew you couldn't even have a gas tank on lake.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Stay with Cedar creek.  The lake has Varner fish but are very tough to catch.  It won't be too long before that lake really explodes.


----------



## ja88red

Bump looking forward to fishing


----------



## bsanders

Meeee too!!


----------



## ja88red

Bump


----------



## bsanders

Guys, I've got one sponsor and I'm gonna work on some more. Gonna have some extra prize give outs along with tourney money thru out the year to keep things interesting.


----------



## ja88red

bsanders said:


> Guys, I've got one sponsor and I'm gonna work on some more. Gonna have some extra prize give outs along with tourney money thru out the year to keep things interesting.



sounds good I am excited about getting to meet everyone this year


----------



## bsanders

Gonna have some good bonus prizes this year.


----------



## ja88red

QUOTE=bsanders;8367928]Gonna have some good bonus prizes this year.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jeffreese

Hey. Would you guys be interested in being a part of the Dixie Bassin Jonboat Federation? I already have two clubs in Georgia, one in Alabama and as many as four in North Carolina. No annual dues to be a part and you do your own thing throughout the year. It just gives us all a chance to fish a top six format tournament in November for a National Championship. Let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## bsanders

I've talked to some of the guys and got a feel and we are gonna make the fish off a 2 day event this year. Day 1 will be top 10 and day two will be the top 5 from day 1.


----------



## bsanders

And as far as the federation goes, thanks but, no thanks.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

is the tourney fee $50 still if you fish alone?


----------



## ja88red

bsanders said:


> I've talked to some of the guys and got a feel and we are gonna make the fish off a 2 day event this year. Day 1 will be top 10 and day two will be the top 5 from day 1.



Sounds good


----------



## Steve78

bsanders said:


> And as far as the federation goes, thanks but, no thanks.



I'll second that, it's been tossed around by others, mostly to no avail. This is jonboat fishing, not trying to make a living here


----------



## bsanders

Guys and Gals, we will be having a meeting next Saturday, the 11th, at Logan's roadhouse on Atlanta hwy in Athens at 12 noon. There will be a couple of topics covered and voted on. Please either pm me or reply here to let me know if you will be attending.


----------



## slick head hunter

I live in westminster sc how far are these turnys away from like toccoa ga,or what towns are most of them close to so i can judge for my self how far they are


----------



## Randall

slick head hunter said:


> I live in westminster sc how far are these turnys away from like toccoa ga,or what towns are most of them close to so i can judge for my self how far they are


 I looked up some of the drive times from around that area a few weeks ago to see how far I would drive if I moved to that area. It's going to be anywhere from 1 hr to 1hr 45min. The lakes range from just West of the Athens area to just east of Atlanta. A couple of the lakes are as far South as just a few miles north of I-20.


----------



## ja88red

bsanders said:


> Guys and Gals, we will be having a meeting next Saturday, the 11th, at Logan's roadhouse on Atlanta hwy in Athens at 12 noon. There will be a couple of topics covered and voted on. Please either pm me or reply here to let me know if you will be attending.



I won't be able to make it but will know for sure in a few days


----------



## Brine

If someone needs a sub, lemme know. 

I know all of Ruark's spots.


----------



## bsanders

Hahahahaha.


----------



## bsanders

Just a reminder about the meeting Saturday morning.


----------



## ja88red

I won't be able to make meeting in a scramble to find a truck


----------



## bsanders

meeting tomorrow at 12 at Logans in athens. you dont have to be there to fish, but if anything is brought up will be voted on, so if you ant a voice you need to be there.


----------



## wwright713

Hey b are y'all a closed club again this year or can anyone come fish with y'all at anytime this year?


----------



## bsanders

Dixie is an open club, forevermore.


----------



## bsanders

Schedule was approved, electric only was approved, and the entry fee was kept at $50 regardless if you are a one man team or two. We look forward to seeing you guys and gals out there on Feb 1st at Varner.


----------



## ja88red

bsanders said:


> Schedule was approved, electric only was approved, and the entry fee was kept at $50 regardless if you are a one man team or two. We look forward to seeing you guys and gals out there on Feb 1st at Varner.



hate I could not male it but everthing sounds good with me


----------



## Steve78

bsanders said:


> electric only was approved


----------



## bsanders

and the jury said..............no gas motors.


----------



## Steve78

That's a shame, I've told you my opinion on it, but it is what it is. It's a pointless rule when half the teams are running Briggs motors, I mean, ban gas?? Should ban Briggs too


----------



## bsanders

Maybe next year the vote will change if its brought up.


----------



## ja88red

well I will go ahead and say I will be the slowest on the water 2 trollling motors is all I have


----------



## ja88red

What time are the tournament s?


----------



## bsanders

7-3


----------



## ja88red

bsanders said:


> 7-3



Thanks


----------



## bsanders

Once the time changes we will be blasting off at 6:30 and will fish til 2:30.


----------



## jusdonaldson

I'm considering fishing as a sub, do I have to pay a membership?


----------



## bsanders

No as long as you are subbing for someone already on a team and has already paid a membership.


----------



## jusdonaldson

Ok, thanks for the reply!


----------

